# vivexotic



## Nicola88 (Oct 9, 2008)

just wondering if anybody has ever bought flat pack vivexotic and if so how easy are they to assemble!!


----------



## Carolanster (Sep 28, 2009)

I bought two of the 4 foot ones.. stacked them and cut through to make them one.. I found them to be very simple to assemle.. 15 mins each at most.. and sealed them with silicone.. So far I am testing them with head and humidity.. and they are holding both fine at the right levels for a CWD. best of luck.

Michael.


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

I've put together 3 and they are easy enough, just like flat pack furniture, and have found them very good.










Shop around for prices though, I got mine from

water features :: vivariums and aquariums :: pond filters and pumps - Vivariums VX Range - Value Aquatics

Were the cheapest at the time with free delivery

:2thumb:

Paul


----------



## Nicola88 (Oct 9, 2008)

well i got the viv exotic ex48 nd its all up was really easy just need to seal it then ready to put everythin in - got the cabinet with it aswell it looks really nice got it in winchester oak which i wasnt sure bout but its up nd looks great!!


----------



## daveonyx (Oct 28, 2009)

where did you buy it from? looking for a 4ft VX myself


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

sorry to hi-jack the post but they seem a tad on the expensive side - especially if you have to build them yourself.

my 3x18x18 are £50 and come ready built - and even sealed if you like :whistling2: , lol

just seems a bit much to pay for something that you have to build yourself


----------



## fubar (Sep 9, 2009)

daveonyx said:


> where did you buy it from? looking for a 4ft VX myself


The ready made ones are most probably stronger, and come sealed, but i have made up 10 different viv exotic viv's and highly recommend them. The lid is held on very simply and can easily be removed and re-fitted again if you change things round in the viv in the future.

Also with the ready made ones, you will need a van/large car, or pay for delivery.

Try www.homes4reptiles.com , i got all of mine from them, check out my profile pictures if you want to see them. Delivered to your door, for FREE!


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

Im having one of these after crimbo..already have a VX24 for my Leo...very very good quality, easy to put together, and you have a manufacturers warranty too


----------



## fubar (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow! that viv is sooooo big, it won't even fit on my screen! :lol2:


----------

